# bottle room photos



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

My bottle room I've been working on the past few months.
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

more


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

more!


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

sodas


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

Meds


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

more meds


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

Let's not forget the Milk!


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

and the ACL's too


----------



## IRISH (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks good [] , nice to see how other collectors display their bottles.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 4, 2005)

thats it, been waiting on the sodas. they look great. any chance of some close ups? i see several that look real interesting. also i really like the crater lake milk bottle. i had heard of crater lake in a book but thought it was just a made up name.


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

most of the ACL's are fairly common.  Here's a few of the better oregon ACL's.
  The Wonderland is Crater lake  which by the way is a national park. Oregon's Blob top sodas and Hutchinson's aren't very colorful like some from the east.  
 Glen


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 4, 2005)

thanks for the pictures. i was looking at the 1st acl picture. on the bottom shelf what are the 2 clear bottles on the left of the amber orange crushs. they look like crushes, if what size are they?
 thanks, john


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

The crushs are 7oz and 10oz the 10oz is full 1957
 Glen


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 4, 2005)

i guess you learn something new everyday. i didn't know they made a 7oz crush in that style. that bottle is now officially on my wish list. which lately seems to get longer each day i log on this site.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Glen - 

 Nice bottles and display areas!  Great variety of bottles as well.  How long before you'll have to expand the display areas again?  For me that seems to be a never-ending battle - never enough space.

 -Sam


----------



## Bixel (Jul 4, 2005)

I have seen a full clear crush before in the older "ribbed" version, I really should have picked that up!


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Sam. 
 I have a lot of low end bottles so I'm always up grading. I've moved some of my low end bottles out on the paito. I'll post a pic.

 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Irish!
  One of these days I'm going to pick up a good australian fruit jar.
 Thanks for your work on the forum. Are my photos the right size?
 Glen


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Dec 30, 2010)

nice aussie ones coming up for auction mate
 [align=center]  [/align]


----------

